# Update on Bridgett



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes to Bridgett...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I've been wondering how Bridget is doing. Give her a big belated 10th birthday snuggle for me. I hope she continues to fight and enjoy life.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm glad that she has started doing better and feels like enjoying life a bit after not doing well. Happy belated birthday to your beautiful Penny. Sending thoughts for more quality time that shes able to wag her tail and have that precious sparkle in her eyes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy belated 10th birthday to sweet Bridgett. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry, but glad she's having a good day. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bridgett*

Happy Belated birthday. Bridgett, and I am praying for you!

Praying for your Mom, too


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy belated 10th birthday to your Bridgett.

It's great to hear her doing so well, as you said, today is not the day. She will let you know when it's time. 

Each and everyday is a blessing and a special gift, enjoy your time with your sweet girl.


----------

